

GA Tech's Online MS CS Admits ~400 (out of 2,361) for Spring 2014 - dgritsko
http://www.news.gatech.edu/2013/12/09/online-master%E2%80%99s-program-admits-400

======
joeyslater
It would be interesting to see a breakdown of undergraduate degrees
represented. I was accepted with a Computational Media major and have seen
Mechanical Engineers also be accepted.

